# help with tankmates



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey guys,

I have a 29 gallon partially planted tank with 3 cory cats 1 bristlenose pleco and 3 gold gouramis. I want to add some other tankmates but im not sure what to go with. 

Ive had tiger barbs before so i would like to branch away from them. I've also had platies as well and really like them but they always seem to come down with ick no matter what i do so id like to stay away from them as well.

any suggestions??

thanks!


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

tetras are always good and tend to pick on each other if anyone...6 black skirt tetras would look good with the colors of the other fish


----------



## automatic-hydromatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Guppys are always fun. Peaceful, colorful, and if you mix males and females, will breed like crazy if that's something you'd like to get into


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I like Cory crowds, so add two or three more of the same species. Rainbows are great, try the Neons. Rummy Nose Tetras look good. If your tank is warm, add 2-3 small Angels. Hatchet fish are a great different type of fish but require clean water.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

I will agree with the above post rainbows will look great and pretty calm when it comes to aggression.


----------



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

automatic-hydromatic said:


> Guppys are always fun. Peaceful, colorful, and if you mix males and females, will breed like crazy if that's something you'd like to get into


guppies are cool due their colors but would they get along with bigger gold gouramis...and since platies seem to always come down with ick in my tank wouldn't guppies do the same?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'd say too add more of the same corys as well, they will like it and are even more fun to watch in schools.


----------



## steviepc7 (Jan 23, 2010)

just added 4 serpae tetras and another cory. seem to get along so far


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

steviepc7 said:


> just added 4 serpae tetras and another cory. seem to get along so far


good call...i have a serpae in my mix of tetras and hes definitely my favorite


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

Oscars all the WAY!!!!!!!!!

..no jk..

I would say tetras would be your best bet, there's an unlimited amount of tetras out there. A lot of them being vibrant in color. Take my Congos for example, once they start getting larger their color will be amazing, My friend has 2 of them almost full grown, beautiful fish. Hes got several types of tetras in his tank and with no issues. I like the bleeding heart tetras, when they get big they are very cool. Neons are always good. A large school of them in a lightly planted tank looks very cool.


----------

